# fennings fever cure



## jammur9

i was wondering whats the value of this one


----------



## Digswithstick

Oops thought it said Fenners ,sorry no help on value ,somebody knows this bottle []


----------



## JOETHECROW

Rick...,oops I mean Jammur, (do you have a real name too?)...nice bottle...Tom had one, and I cannot swear to it but I think someone here suggested it might be English?


----------



## marjorie040

Hello Jammur9,

 Here's the info on your bottle on Matt's CD...


 # 5772 Index : FENNINGS Date : 3/7/2007 Average Value : $20.00
 Embossing : FENNINGSâ€™ FEVER CURER
 Comments : British?
 Height : 6 1/2 Color : aqua Shape : rectangular Lip Style : flat tooled

 Regards,


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

This bottle is in Bill Agee's book, titled Collecting The Cures, dated 1969, page No 20, item No. 51, valued at $4.00 to $6.00 and he does not state that it is a English bottle. I had know Bill since 1990 and had never known him to say that any bottles in his two books were foreign. He might have, just have not heard it, and we talked about bottles about one to three times a month, Doyle


----------



## GuntherHess

I see them quite a bit in large lots of imported bottles from England. Not too hard to find if you know where to look.


----------



## surfaceone

> This bottle is in Bill Agee's book, titled Collecting The Cures, dated 1969, page No 20, item No. 51, valued at $4.00 to $6.00 and he does not state that it is a English bottle. I had know Bill since 1990 and had never known him to say that any bottles in his two books were foreign. He might have, just have not heard it, and we talked about bottles about one to three times a month, Doyle


 
 Hey Doyle,

 Bill was certainly a landmark figure in the Bottle History Constellation, but he did not have the internet and some of the tools available today. With so many British products available in the states, and them showing up in digs here, why would he think otherwise. I've not got a copy of his book. What does he say about it? Wish you could call him up and ask him...


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

This pics is from Bill's book, Collecting The Cures. Yes his book was written in the old prehistoric days of "NO INTERNET". The internet has made all of us ol folks a lot smarter, LOL
 I was bringing Bill up to date on how to find all sorts of info in Google. I guess that is the reason he and I got along so well, because of the history of the bottles we got. He has taught me a lot, but I in turn had taught him a little also, I hope.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Doyle,

 I can only imagine the amount of time he had to spend at the library, talking to far flung librarians, collectors, curators, dealers, diggers, et al. Did he ever talk of his methods and/or sleuthing the elusive bottle stories? What were some of his non Dr. Pepper favorites?


----------



## cowseatmaize

> I can only imagine the amount of time he had to spend at the library, talking to far flung librarians, collectors, curators, dealers, diggers, et al.


I've thought of that stuff often. Imagine the footwork of the McKearins, Van Rehsselaer, Gardner, etc. etc. etc. That was mostly snail mail, no long distance calling plans, in some cases cars and gas stations weren't wide spread and horses and steamers were still the norm. Piles of newspapers etc. were being looked through page by page.
 They have been found to be wrong in some cases but it's mind blowing what they did find out that's still known as fact.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

> ey Doyle,
> 
> I can only imagine the amount of time he had to spend at the library, talking to far flung librarians, collectors, curators, dealers, diggers, et al. Did he ever talk of his methods and/or sleuthing the elusive bottle stories? What were some of his non Dr. Pepper favorites?





> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> He has a Warner collection of 31 of the mintest and beautiful bottles around that he would not break up that he liked a lot, also a Texas medicine collection of approx 62 bottles that was outstanding and some are one of a kind now. He had a Texas drugstore bottle collection that I bought from him at 200 bottles at a time, total approx 485 or so. He would not sell the entire collection at one time because he wanted to enjoy it while he could. He had a straight sided Texas Coca-Cola straight side, no hutch bottle collection of 55 bottles that I got from him. A big 100 or more collection of Embossed/Raised Letter Dr Pepper I got from him. I also got one of the biggest Morrison Old Corner Drug Store item collections anywhere, "where Dr Pepper was born in 1885" Again would not sell all together, had to wait approx 2 years to buy it all.
> He also collected mineral water bottles, paper items, all sorts of "tins"
> Dr Pepper clocks, signs metal and cardboards. He has a lot of ACL and embossed/debossed soda water bottles, a nice collection of milk bottles. At one time he had the biggest collection of colored drugstore bottles, most all from Texas, but a few out of state. He was a big collector of Waco, Texas items.
> Back in 1990 or so when I was member of the Coke Club in Houston, he was a guest of the club. He brought slides of his Dr Pepper, Artesian, and Circle A bottles, and also a lot of the bottles. He told a story of when he was a Pastor at a Baptist church in Waco he would dig bottles at an old dump near town, and some time when he could not dig for some reason, he would pay some of the town "sots" to gig bottles for him. He said he was feeling very guilty about this, because he knew where the money was going, and that was to buy more "brew". He felt guilty because on Saturday morning he was giving money to these folks to dig for him and then for them to go buy their brew, and on Sunday morning he was preaching against it!!
> Bill spent man hours at Baylor library in Waco, at the D.C. archives, talking with other collectors at bottle shows, post card shows. He was a very rare person whom I am going to miss daily. I would call and we sometimes would talk for hours at a time. The week he died, we talked twice during the week and also on Friday for about an hour, and he Died early Sunday am. HE WILL BE MISSED BY ALL, Doyle


----------



## surfaceone

Thanks Doyle,

 I appreciate you giving us this portrait of the man through his bottles, research, and your friendship with him. Thank you.


----------

